# Rendering Wax



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

How do you render your wax?? We use The platic type containers that you get at the dollar store and set it outside about 8 hrs and its melted ,That works pretty good here ..I guess it would be called Solar on the cheap.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When I rendered wax in the winter time, I just put the bits into an old pillow case and lowered in into boiling water. 

Now that it is summer, I am looking at how hot the cars are getting inside, and I am thinking that solar might be really good.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I use a very simple solar wax melter. Two medium supers are stacked on top of a top cover. They are not really all that dark in color (one green, one yellow, so they should even out as to darkness) Inside is a bucked with an old pillowcase taped over the top. Wax goes on the pillowcase to melt. A sheet of plexiglass is placed over the top of the supers. Works super!

justgojumpit


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

For dirty equipment or real old combs I boil a tub of water on an outdoor cooker and throw the stuff in. Then pour it off into coffee cans to cool. Wax solidifies on the top and I have nice round cakes of wax.
i just built a solar melter using a couple of old supers. I double glazed the top with glass and made a tray that drips into a bread pan. It melts and cleans the wax real good.


----------

